# What's the name of my fish



## harvshen (Jun 29, 2012)

My friend gave me his fish, but he forgot the name/specie of this fish.
Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Dave? he looks like a Dave :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## harvshen (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks, I googled around, found similar one but a bit slim. Maybe the name is Roach?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like a Tin Foil Barb. If it is, they can get up to 14 inches and should be in a school of 5+. A 55g tank is the minimum they should be in.


----------

